# My 1st 16 mile ride!



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Today I did my longest ride so far, 16.3 miles, and it feels like a great accomplishment.

I went out trying to do 15 but felt pretty good at 14.5 so i kept going a little farther. I bet that once i get a good bike fit and most likely a different saddle ill be good to go 25-30 miles.

Now i just need to build on my pace, I went for 1:12 mins and averaged 13.5 mph. (Damned Hills)


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Would recommend you keep that 'saddle' for now ... spend more time on it as your body gets used the posture. Your rear-end will take sometime acclimatising, unless of course you wish to change the saddle because of other reasons. :wink:


----------



## CF Sierra (Mar 3, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Feels good, doesn't it? Enjoy your ride!


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice job, rinse and repeat.


----------



## agrats84 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm working up to that being that this is my first week back riding. I'm at 8.5 now and that on a MTB. I'm picking up my new Trek 1.1 tomorrow. What are you riding?


----------



## rocketman89 (Sep 29, 2011)

congrats!!


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

agrats84 said:


> I'm working up to that being that this is my first week back riding. I'm at 8.5 now and that on a MTB. I'm picking up my new Trek 1.1 tomorrow. What are you riding?


Im on a Cannondale CAAD 8 105

Ive got some new tires coming tomorrow (Pro 3's) and will review them on my next ride and see if there are any noticeable differences.


----------



## Ie5killaz (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats man, I got the same bike a a week and a half ago. My first bike and I couldnt be happier with it. Ive been addicting to riding since. I started to commute to work which is a 18 mile bike ride round trip. A couple of days in, I filled up my camelbak and went on for 45 miles. Got home 3 hours later DEFEATED, but it was amazing. It felt like I accomplished something. Addicting, isn't it? Keep on riding! I can only imagine it will get better.


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds good, man. Congrats! But don't stop there...keep going next time


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

I went farther today and did a 20.48 mile ride with the new Pro 3's and these tires are MUCH better then the tires that came on my bike. I was cornering faster, riding faster, and the ride was much better even at 125-130 PSI.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Switchblade906 said:


> I went farther today and did a 20.48 mile ride with the new Pro 3's and these tires are MUCH better then the tires that came on my bike. I was cornering faster, riding faster, and the ride was much better even at 125-130 PSI.


How much do you weigh, Switch? Is there some reason you're running pressure that high? Unless you need it to prevent pinch flats, you'd get a much better ride at a more reasonable pressure, and corner even faster.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Im at 270 lbs so i need the higher pressure.


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats on the rides. I just did my first 15 mi ride last week and yesterday I did 35 no problem. Im about your weight and need the high pressure to!!!


----------



## Jpeconsult (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on the milestone. I too was excited when I went a couple miles further than the previous ride. The longer rides sound unbearable. Conquer them with a buddy to pass the time/miles. Once you get the 30, 35 and 40, your mind says you can do it and it will become your normal/daily ride. Keep it up. J


----------



## panzercom2002 (Feb 19, 2012)

Good job!!!


----------



## MonstaMatt (Mar 27, 2012)

keep up the good work!


----------



## mjcz5853 (Mar 26, 2012)

Switchblade906 said:


> Today I did my longest ride so far, 16.3 miles, and it feels like a great accomplishment.
> 
> I went out trying to do 15 but felt pretty good at 14.5 so i kept going a little farther. I bet that once i get a good bike fit and most likely a different saddle ill be good to go 25-30 miles.
> 
> Now i just need to build on my pace, I went for 1:12 mins and averaged 13.5 mph. (Damned Hills)


I love this sport! The feeling after a good long ride is so cool. Some nice weather here in NJ and a new bike on the way as well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ajax1200 (Mar 29, 2012)

nice work, I shoulda stopped at about 15 on my first ride...mine was about 21 miles and I cramped up probably around 17-18

of course, I was on the crappy gmc denali road bike that's like $180 on amazon that wasn't tuned and not hitting all the gears at the time, its now tuned and probably getting sold in the next two weeks, actually joined here to get some help on a new bike


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Congratulations. A few things.

a fitting will make your ride more comfortable and efficient, but it won't really contribute too much to speed - that's mostly you. 

The tires...likely a good dose of the placebo effect than anything else. Not trying to burst your bubble - this was actually meant to inflate it to say you have more in you than you thought.

Lastly, don't be in a rush to go too far too fast. I would say if 20 miles feels comfortable, stay there for a while and increase slowly. Also, after a few weeks, maybe start doing a couple shorter rides during the week, but work on speed/power for those rides (hill repeats, intervals, etc. – make it hurt) – it’ll really help you to enjoy the longer ones.


----------



## mac4095 (Mar 29, 2012)

Good job! Sounds like my experience getting back on a bike.


----------



## epicus07 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## shealy06 (Mar 28, 2012)

Did my first ride yesterday. Thought it was going to be a 8 mile ride to bike store and 8 mile back. When I got back looked up the route I took on the computer and it was 10 each way. I had to stop 4 times on they way to the shop to make small adjustments to the bike. I did not have to make any stops on the way back though but my butt was sore from the moment i got back on the bike. I will be purchasing bike shorts after that experience.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

shealy06 said:


> Did my first ride yesterday. Thought it was going to be a 8 mile ride to bike store and 8 mile back. When I got back looked up the route I took on the computer and it was 10 each way. I had to stop 4 times on they way to the shop to make small adjustments to the bike. I did not have to make any stops on the way back though but my butt was sore from the moment i got back on the bike. I will be purchasing bike shorts after that experience.


This is something to spend good money on.


----------

